# Grilled/Smoked Portobello Mushrooms



## Pesky_Human (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is a very simple recipe for portobello caps that I make for my vegan and vegetarian friends during the grilling season. I have started making these regardless of whether or not there are herbivores on the set because they are such a hit. They make an excellent accompaniment to my Santa Maria tri-tip. 

Take 4 portobello mushroom caps, with stems if possible, and place in a 1 gallon Ziploc bag with about 1/4 of a bottle of Gerard's brand Champagne salad dressing. Remove the air pocket in the bag and allow to marinate in the fridge for about 30 minutes. Grill over charcoal, or better yet, over mesquite or hickory smoker chips, for 5-7 minutes per side or until tender. 

I am sure this would work with any sort of oil/vinegar dressing, but of the ones I have tried, this one is the winner. YMMV


----------



## Bilby (Apr 22, 2008)

What's special about that dressing as we don't have that here?


----------



## Pesky_Human (Apr 22, 2008)

Ahhh. Well it's a champagne vinegarette with a really powerful flavor. I actually don't like it as a salad dressing, but love it on the shrooms. This recipe would work fine with any well spiced oil/vinegar based dressing, honestly. I am just partial to this particular brand personally. Get your favorite Italian dressing and give it a whirl. Guarantee you'll dig it.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 22, 2008)

Cool, thanks.


----------

